# Moving out, should I leave dog with family?



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Are you living in a place now where he's allowed to be and do you have the time to care for him?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd get my dog out of there.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please do not leave your dog to be ignored and neglected in the basement. Get him out of there, take him home with you. He will die down there all alone.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'd say definitely take him with you. 

He needs you.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Definitely take him. No dog deserves that kind of neglect.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

You cannot leave him to just wait all day in a basement. At least you love him and he must know that. He will feel abandoned if you leave him there and he might lose the will to live. How many more years does he have ?!
Being with their person is the most important thing. Take him and give him extra love.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Golden's are a people dog. He needs your company and love.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Megora said:


> I'd get my dog out of there.


same here!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yep, get him out of there...and fast. Poor guy.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

100% I would take my dog with me. Dogs can adapt easily if they have their people with them.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I can't imagine not getting him out. Golden's deserve better!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Please get over there and get your dog!!! He doesn't care about where he lives, he cares about who he lives with


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

In reading your post and concerns, i believe you have answered your own question on what your heart says you should do. Take your Buddy home to be with you NOW and give him your love that he desparately needs from you each and every moment that he is here, no negotiations. You will NOT regret your decision.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It sounds like you are the one that loves him, he needs you, take him with you.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree. You answered your own question. You've got a 14 year old dog who's not going to live for too much longer, even in the best case scenario, and he deserves to be taken care of. He won't care about changing houses as long as you give him good care in a new routine at his new place. An old dog doesn't need a ton of space, but he does need to be walked, brushed, and paid attention to.

It sounds like this dog has given you a lot. The least he deserves in return is to know he's a good dog and a beloved dog in his old age.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have to totally agree with what everyone else has said. I lost my Old Gold last year at the age of 15.5, all he wanted was to know that we were there for him. 

The gift of an Old Gold is very precious, make the most of each and every day you have with your boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your Sweet Boy*



Jellyjay said:


> So quick back story on my golden. I've had him since I was in elementary school and he is fourteen years old now and I am 21. I've moved of my step mom's house where I moved in with my father when I was 18 and the budster as we call my pooch came with us.
> 
> I moved into the basement room at the house about 3 years ago. The set up down there is alright, a carpeted bedroom a hallway to the washer and dryer a second bathroom and a second living room which is storage. Unfortunately the budster was never allowed to go upstairs and is stuck in the basement with me all day but I never really complained because I loved the company he's given me all these years.
> 
> ...


Take your boy with you! Don't leave him alone with no attention. His heart will be broken!
HE NEEDS TO BE LOVED!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Please go get the Buster.......
That's just cruel for them to leave him in the basement with no human company all day long.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> I agree. You answered your own question. You've got a 14 year old dog who's not going to live for too much longer, even in the best case scenario, and he deserves to be taken care of. He won't care about changing houses as long as you give him good care in a new routine at his new place. An old dog doesn't need a ton of space, but he does need to be walked, brushed, and paid attention to.
> 
> It sounds like this dog has given you a lot. The least he deserves in return is to know he's a good dog and a beloved dog in his old age.


This - times 10!!

You are obviously a good and caring person. Your dog deserves to be with you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

PS How will you get him to your house? It may be a long walk. Can a friend lend you a car, or give you two a lift, til yours is fixed?


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Agree with everyone, go get your boy, he deserves the best in his old age!!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Is it OK for Buster to be in your new place? Any steep stairs that you may be concerned about at his age? 
I agree with everyone here that you should take Buster with you, unless not allowed or danger of falling at the new place. If that's the case and the reason you did not take him with you in the first place, I would simply move back in the basement with him or find another place where you can safely take him with you. 
He deserves to be with you!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Well I'd say everyone agrees Big Kahuna posted a share on fbook the other day that said if I lost everything & the only place I could live wouldn't let me have my dog I'd live in a tent!Go get him & give him the love every dog deserves.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The idea of this dog living out his last days all alone down in a basement with no love or human contact is breaking my heart. OP has not been back on the board. I so hope he follows his heart and take his boy with him to his new place.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He'd much rather be with you in a strange place than be in a familiar place but alone.

Why did they want to keep him? Doesn't sound like they wanted his company.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm chiming in with all the replies. He needs to be with you.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't quite get why your Dad and step mom want the dog if he is only allowed in the basement? That makes no sense.
My olden goldie just turned 13 and he would die of a broken heart if I left him and he had to stay in a basement. I'm the reason he gets up in the morning and I'm the reason he's able to sleep soundly at night.
Go get him and let him enjoy his final years with you. You'll never regret it.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Dude, I don't get why you didn't take the dog with you in the first place. You said he had virtually no contact with the other people in house even while you lived there and essentially lived with you in the basement "apartment" and you were the one who took care of him, and he was your dog. If my math is right (Might not be, math isn't my strong suit), he lived with you in a different place with other people most of his life anyhow- I doubt he's become more attached to the house he's lived in for three years than the human he's lived with for fourteen years.

If he had kind of been a family dog, at his age, I'd kind of see the sense of leaving him with the family. When I went to college at 19, my childhood pet stayed with the family, but he had always been a family dog- my parents had done most of the dog walking, siblings had done a lot of the feeding, etc., and I think he was just as attached to them as to me (I think in his mind, my father was his leader) and it was a lot less traumatic for him to stay behind. But with my current dog who has always lived alone with me, he'd be coming where ever I go- I'm his human. I think with your dog, it's more like the second case- you're his human.

Is there some property issue here where technically the people behind in the house own him and you don't? If so, you might want to get some legal advice, or tell the people you miss him and ask if you can have him. If it's clear cut that you are the owner, though, then you need to bring him to his new home with you.

I don't understand why there is even a question in your mind honestly. Is there something you're not telling us?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would take him with you. He should be with his master. A lonely basement is no place for a elderly Golden.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I sent a PM to the OP to please read the responses to his post. Hopefully he'll read his email soon!


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

Please go get your dog. He needs you! It is just not right that he is there alone.


----------



## Jellyjay (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you all for taking the time to respond. I brought him home with me yesterday and he seems to be doing just fine on his second day here. I had to carry him up and down the stairs when I've been walking him here because I'm worried about him falling but besides that I feel he will do just fine.

Here are pictures of him after his first walk around the park across my street!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Good move!! Look how happy he is. Terrific smile on that old gold.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So glad he is with you, he will be loved and cared for,by you.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I am *SO* happy for both of you!! YAY! :appl:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Get him out of there. He will be much better off with you. Oops, I see you already did! He looks so happy!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

:--big_grin::--happy::--heart:I see a BIG smile on his face (and I bet also on yours) Thank you


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yay!!! Look at that sweet happy face!! :smooch:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw look at his smiling face  Give him a big hug for me


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

He looks so happy!!!! You definitely did the right thing!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great news. He looks so happy!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Give him a BIG hug from all of us on GRF. He deserves only the best. Glad you got your boy and he looks so happy being with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a beautiful, precious Old Gold your boy is, he looks so happy.

You did the right thing and the best thing for him. Goldens always want to be with their family and a Old Gold in particular, wants to know his family is there for him.

Enjoy the time with your boy, he looks great.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

glad you have him with you...he sure has a sweet sugar face. he's going to be so much happier with you.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Never separate again. That happy face made my day. Thank you.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

That smile on his face is saying "thanks for coming to get me, I knew you'd be back"


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you SO MUCH for posting pictures and letting us know your awesome decision. You will never regret it!

There may be difficult times ahead but he will love you :heartbeat like no one else and you will never get gratitude like that from a person.

I got tears in my eyes from seeing his beautiful happy face.
Keep us posted how you 2 are doing - we care :agree:


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Awwww he looks so so happy!!! ....I bet you are too!  you made a great choice! How AWESOME!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jellyjay said:


> Thank you all for taking the time to respond. I brought him home with me yesterday and he seems to be doing just fine on his second day here. I had to carry him up and down the stairs when I've been walking him here because I'm worried about him falling but besides that I feel he will do just fine.
> 
> Here are pictures of him after his first walk around the park across my street!


You have absolutely made my day with this news, and THAT is the picture of a happy dog.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You did right thing and good thing. We've seen everything on this forum and I know many will agree with me, this is one of the most beautiful. God bless you and your Buddy every step on your way.


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

Excellent! Yeah! He has a huge smile on his face and you can just see the love he has for you. I'm sure you both feel a lot better. Thank you so much for bringing him with you. It brought tears to my eyes too seeing those beautiful pictures of him. Thank you too for letting us all know that you did a beautiful thing.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Tears & goose bumps here! So glad you have Buddy with you-where he belongs.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

So beautiful.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*Wonderful*

:wavey:You won't regret it .... and neither will he !!!! :wavey:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you! Thank you!! Thank you!!! We're all SO glad you brought your precious Golden home with you! The smile on his face says it all!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aww, look at that big smile!! I am so, so happy you went and got him. Enjoy every moment together.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Laura* said:


> Please get over there and get your dog!!! * He doesn't care about where he lives, he cares about who he lives with*


*This*. Glad he's with you.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny, yes this sweet boy was already picked up. Jellyjay posted pictures on page 4


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so glad you took him with you!
You might want to look into getting a harness to assist him in walking up and down the stairs so that you don't have to carry him every time. It might be better in the long run (and save your back!)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, Laura. That is one happy dog  Good boy and good man


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Do glad you are back together!


----------

